# NVIDIA Card Temperature (is this temp safe)



## its_me123 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey

Many of you know Im having overheating issues, but I don't know if its hot enough to be dangerous. When I looked up my temp in BIOS Setup it said CPU Temp: 65C and M/B Temp: 49C, This is having run it for about 6 hours and playing games on my computer.

Now this morning I found something else in the nvidia 6600 settings, I found a temperature thing, it says the actual GPU Core Temperature is 79 degrees, Core 
slowdown Threshold(which is the max temp before it notifies me) is 145 degrees

Now I know it wont get up to 145C, should I lower it? Is 79 Degrees C  Too Hot or does the above look ok and wont damage my pc?


----------



## 34erd (Apr 15, 2006)

CPU looks too hot... depends on what model.  Motherboard is fine.  Is the video card idel or load?


----------



## Yasu (Apr 15, 2006)

GPUs can take a beating and it's really nothing to worry about if it gets to ~100°C when playing games.  Is the 79°C temp idle or load?.  Now, your mobo and CPU temp are very high even after you have had it on for 6 hours and playing games.  What CPU do you have anyways?


----------



## fade2green514 (Apr 15, 2006)

id worry more of a cpu at 65C than a gpu at 79C.
well, id worry about the same for both. those temps wont allow your computer to last much more then 5 yrs. (new) probably.
my cpu temp never goes above 56C, and i o/ced a ton. my GPU temps don't even get that high (48C tops)... but i never overvolted my video card.
overvoltage will cause heat, not frequencys normally.

what cpu do you have?


----------



## its_me123 (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know much about computers but I'll try:

My Motherboard is SiS something or rather, Porcessor: Intel Celeron 2.40 Ghz, 256 mb ram, XFX Nvidia Geforce 6600. CPU Prescott 800 (someone mentioned prescott over heats alot?).

Also Over the AGP Slot I got some kind of red sticker saying something like : do not insert a card over 3.3V into this agp slot. I shown that to the guy I got it from and he said yep ok before ordering it in, But that person was a teenager (still learning).

The owner of the shop that I rang said its harmless and its only a problem when the computer freezes, and another person from another computer shop said it will harm the motherboard and I will have to get a whole new computer. The owner of the shop I bought it from could just be saying its harmless because he doesn't want me to return the card and get my money back lol.... thats why I turned to here. I hope this told you enough.


----------



## Jet (Apr 15, 2006)

Prescotts can handle a lot of heat. For instance, my processor was running at 80C load there for a while. Don't worry too much about your processor or video card temperatures. Your GPU can stand suprisingly high temperatures.


----------

